# Outdated packages on AWS



## mlerota (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi. Somehow packages on AWS instances are old. For example nginx package is on version 1.8.1_3,2 while on my other cloud providers I already have nginx-1.10.1,2. PKG on AWS is 1.7.2 while on others 1.8.5_1. Is there a way to check what's going on and use some other mirror?

Thanks


----------



## tobik@ (Jun 21, 2016)

It sounds like your other cloud provider is configured to use the latest pkg repository and AWS uses the quarterly repository (the default since FreeBSD 10.2) hence the slightly out of date packages.

You can compare files in /etc/pkg/ and in /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/ (if it exists) on both servers.

To switch to the latest repository:

`mkdir -p /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos`
`echo 'FreeBSD: { url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/latest" }' > /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf`


----------



## mlerota (Jun 21, 2016)

Thanks. That solved the problem. Would it be wrong if I just changed /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf file?
(that config contains 'quarterly' string)


----------



## SirDice (Jun 21, 2016)

mlerota said:


> Would it be wrong if I just changed /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf file?


Yes, the file will get overwritten the next time you update the system. Use what tobik showed you.


----------



## mlerota (Jun 21, 2016)

Tnx.


----------

